# Loveland & Arapahoe Basin - The Race is on!



## NickinSummit (Sep 12, 2010)

The race to open has start! Both Arapahoe Basin and Loveland were making snow last night and should continue making snow with temps staying cold enough at night.

Arapahoe Basin and Loveland are Both Making Snow | Summit Snow Report


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like the mountains got a decent frosting naturally last night too! Looks like it snowed all the way down to about Georgetown or so.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Racing for what? Second to open?:cheeky4:

Timberline Announces Season Opening! | Timberline Lodge


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yup doesn't look like we get first to open this year Grizz, but Loveland and A-Basin have gotten that award mannnnny times ( =


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Milo303 said:


> Yup doesn't look like we get first to open this year Grizz, but Loveland and A-Basin have gotten that award mannnnny times ( =


Doesn't T line have more firsts than those wannabes combined. On all natural snow to boot. I laugh in the general direction of your snow spewed from hoses and your WROD.

It's interesting how the national media loves this story but always conveniently forgets about T-line. To the uninvolved the snow sports epicenter of the country *is* Colorado.


Go Ducks! and Beavs!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Someone sounds bitter


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Milo303 said:


> Someone sounds bitter


I'm not(we're open), but I do agree someone sounds bitter...


Milo303 said:


> Yup doesn't look like we get first to open this year Grizz, but Loveland and A-Basin have gotten that award mannnnny times ( =


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Trust me, I couldn't care less who opens first... I was responding because of your reply to CO not getting the first opening this year.

I won't be riding until there's enough coverage anyways, so just because it's open, doesn't mean I'm going.


----------



## NickinSummit (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah I won't be riding the wrod either. I just posted cause people get into it and like to follow the start of the season. I'd rather wait for less crowds and more runs.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm soooooo happy that the season is almost here again though!

Sucks we're off to a slow start compared to normal, is what it is though ( =


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

NickinSummit said:


> Yeah I won't be riding the wrod either. I just posted cause people get into it and like to follow the start of the season. I'd rather wait for less crowds and more runs.


So true. I wish the crowds that are so fired up to destroy their bases in early season conditions before Thanksgiving, would stick around and keep riding in April, when conditions are excellent but there isn't enough business to keep the area opperating.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Grizz said:


> So true. I wish the crowds that are so fired up to destroy their bases in early season conditions before Thanksgiving, would stick around and keep riding in April, when conditions are excellent but there isn't enough business to keep the area opperating.


Ain't that the truth. Summit County and Vail are usually shutting down when conditions are still great.

A-Basin is usually a total shit show (even worse than Loveland) in the early season because all the 5 Mountain pass holders are mobbing it.


----------

